# Post Workout Meal



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2013)

Some of you know POB talked me in to this Sheiko thing.  I started #30 today and feel like I got prison style butt fucked.

The last thing I want to do is shovel food down my throat as soon as I get out of the gym.  I feel like I want to die immediately afterwords.  Still I need something.  Spongy is going to kill me when he reads this but I want to know what some of you guys eat, in particular my PL friends, after your training session.  Sheiko has to burn a shitload of calories so my body is starving when I finish one of these 2.5 hour ass pounding sessions.

Ok so I need suggestions on what to eat (drink)...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

You need to update spongy on what you are doing at the gym and let HIM make the adjustments to your diet.  (Tell him you want cake)


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You need to update spongy on what you are doing at the gym and let HIM make the adjustments to your diet.  (Tell him you want cake)



Oh I did...and I do want cake.  Bad.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 16, 2013)

Dt, i have 65g of gummy bears (25) and 45g of protien as soon as i finish.
1 hour after i eat 200g of tuna and almonds. But some days i eat carbs here too. I never really have issues eating after a workout (even if ive nearly thrown up) because im normally starving!

Oh what ive also found that helps is taking bcaas during workout. 
Cant comment on that sheiko training though as it looks intense. 

Cake post workout probably wouldnt be too bad.... Mmmm chocolate mud cake


----------



## whitelml (Apr 16, 2013)

2.5 hrs..?   Holy shit


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 16, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Dt, i have 65g of gummy bears (25) and 45g of protien as soon as i finish.
> 
> Oh what ive also found that helps is taking bcaas during workout.




This ^^^^^^ or 9 ounces of fruit juice/ or Pixie Sticks (dextrose) a protein shake and if desired a mass gainer shake in place of the whey protein shake (one with protein and carbs both, bcaas and ECAs).

And actually, if you ever decide to eat cake, at waking or post workout would be the two best times to eat it lol.....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Immediately after working out I have a dextrose tab, followed by a Mass Gainer Protein shake, followed by 1 sweet potatoe, 1 piece of Ezekiel Bread, 3 whole eggs, 5 servings of egg whites......Somedays I feel like Im going to puke, but I have noticed the biggest difference since I started eating this meal in the gym/gym parking lot.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 16, 2013)

For those that don't know PWO is where you can get away with eating anything!

If your a cheat meat type of person this is your best open window for that cheat.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 17, 2013)

I will usually have 2 cups crangrape juice, a banana, and protein shake

sometimes I'll eat a bunch of kids cereal (lucky charms) its loaded with simple carbs - and slam a shake


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 19, 2013)

I usually use a scoop of Karbolyn with a few scoops of XTend mixed in and then wait a half hour and slam a protein shake. Then 45mins later I eat a meal at home. Is it not that important to wait the half hour before the protein shake? Basically is it no difference to just do the carbs, xtend, and protein all at the same time? Nice thread! !SHRUGS!


----------



## mattyice (Apr 19, 2013)

PWO... I eat a large meal. Happens to be at bedtime also.  Usually 2-3 chix breasts, 8oz rice , 3oz spin/broc, blended protein shake 35-45g's.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 20, 2013)

I usually do a shake with 50 grams whey and flax in water PWO. 30 minutes after i shower i eat 12-16oz meat/fish/fowl and 2 cups pasta/rice or sweet potato


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have the same problem eating post workout. I was doing 2 scoops of vitargo 1 scoop of Syntha 6 and 1 scoop of muscle milk. Taste good high in good carbs and both proteins then about 1 1/2 hours later I could eat.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 20, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> I usually use a scoop of Karbolyn with a few scoops of XTend mixed in and then wait a half hour and slam a protein shake. Then 45mins later I eat a meal at home. Is it not that important to wait the half hour before the protein shake? Basically is it no difference to just do the carbs, xtend, and protein all at the same time? Nice thread! !SHRUGS!



Try drinking your extends intra workout, it absorbs
Faster and you don't have to wait after your workout 
To drink your protien, which you should take immediately. 
   I drink 50 grams high quality whey
Usually "allmax" mixed with waxy maze. 
I let my body utilized that and then an
Hour late a solid meal. High protien and carbs. 
By the time your body breaks down and digest 
The food 90 min has gone by since your shake
And you'll be able to utilize it all. 
My opinion weight gainers are garbage 
Low quality and over priced. 
Make your own. High grade protien with 
Carb powder or waxy maze.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Immediately after working out I have a dextrose tab, followed by a Mass Gainer Protein shake, followed by 1 sweet potatoe, 1 piece of Ezekiel Bread, 3 whole eggs, 5 servings of egg whites......Somedays I feel like Im going to puke, but I have noticed the biggest difference since I started eating this meal in the gym/gym parking lot.




This dude has a microwave in his gym locker ;P


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

Am I weird in saying The last thing I want to do after working out is eat. I feel so pumped up from training I feel like I am on speed its at least an hour before I come down off the endorphin rush and get hungry. I force a hand full of almonds and a protein shake immediately post work out and then eat about an hour or so later


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Am I weird in saying The last thing I want to do after working out is eat. I feel so pumped up from training I feel like I am on speed its at least an hour before I come down off the endorphin rush and get hungry. I force a hand full of almonds and a protein shake immediately post work out and then eat about an hour or so later



A lot of guys do the same thing. Don't worry about it.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 21, 2013)

I usually just have a protein shake with some oats thrown in


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gatorade with my creatine mixed in during my work out.  Rice cakes post work out.


----------

